# floor models



## hvaclu (Apr 21, 2009)

This is probably a stupid question but I was just wondering if when I buy my bike from a LBS do I get the floor model or do they give you one that hasnt been ridden? I dont think I like the idea of buying a bike thats been ridden by many people of different fits. Not sure if it really matters or not but I thought I would ask before I went to buy one.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Generally, you get a "floor model" unless specified otherwise or they have to get the right size bike for you from the factory. Some shops have a Demo fleet but that does not include every type of bike in every size. There is nothing wrong with a "floor model" but if you know what you want and know what size and pay for it, sometimes shops will order a new bike for you.


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Depends a lot...*

...on what you mean by a "floor model". A lot of shops will have floor models of bike makes, models, and sizes that are popular all built up...but nobody's ridden them. Demos are a different story. I've bought demos that were a good $$$ and in good shape, but I'm sure you could find some with taco'ed wheels, shredded tires, non-functioning derailleurs, and so forth. In addition, especially with high-end, pricey bikes, sometimes you'll get a shop that'll build up the bike you*probably* want...in your size...and after you ride it and come back all smiles, will sell it to you. Another version of the floor model is something that's built up and has been sitting around, unridden, for a while, and because of the dust on it and the fact that it is no longer the latest thing, you can get a great deal on it...as I did with a 2004 Trek 5000...


----------



## stevenpock (Nov 23, 2008)

I bought a "floor model." It was a Spec Tarmac Comp that was the test-ride bike. It was ridden so few times there were still the little nubs down the center of the tires. The sop considered it "used" since it was the test-ride model, but it obviously still came with its warranty since it wasn't actually used. The point of this whole story: I got it for 1200 bucks. The rest of the non-"used" ones were 1600 (they were all on sale - I think the original price was around 2100 or so).


----------



## hvaclu (Apr 21, 2009)

The bike that I want is a 09 avail alliance and its 1600.00. The LBS guy said that they have more down in the basement but they only bring one out and when they sell that one they will get another one out. While I was there test riding a bunch of bikes there must of been at least 2 other people that tried the bike out and that was like a month ago. Would that bike be considered used? I dont really want the floor model but I dont want to get the guy mad either. Should I offer him less than the 1600 or will that really get him mad?


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Don't worry about making him "mad". If you don't want the floor model for full price do one of two things: ask him to put together a new one for you or ask for a discount for the floor model. If you're not happy with his response, say "no thanks" and go to a different shop. It's your decision. Emotions have nothing to do with it: you should only pay for what you want at the price you're willing to pay. Period.

All that said, if the bike had absolutely no wear and tear present (absolutely no nicks, scratches, etc.), I would care less if the bike had been ridden for a few dozen miles by customers, and I wouldn't be too upset if they didn't get me a new one or a discount. But, it would be stupid for a shop to lose a sale just because you wanted them to put together a new one out of the box, assuming they have it in stock. I can't think of a reason in the world why a shop wouldn't do that for you. 

On the other hand, if there were any signs of wear and tear at all or any damage/scratches, etc. AT ALL, you are perfectly justified in asking for a brand new one or a healthy discount. I would never pay full price for a bike that had signs of use.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Camilo said:


> Don't worry about making him "mad". If you don't want the floor model for full price do one of two things: ask him to put together a new one for you or ask for a discount for the floor model. If you're not happy with his response, say "no thanks" and go to a different shop. It's your decision. Emotions have nothing to do with it: you should only pay for what you want at the price you're willing to pay. Period.


IMO, this is it in a nutshell. No one has to agree with your logic. It's your decision and your $$.

Some would jump at the chance to get 10% off the bike while others would feel that they didn't get a 'new' bike. I'm on the side of new means new. Not out on the floor, available for test rides. Those are demos and that's a part of the bike business. And if someone's gonna put the first scratch on it, it better be me.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Understanding bike shops*



PJ352 said:


> I'm on the side of new means new. Not out on the floor, available for test rides. Those are demos and that's a part of the bike business. And if someone's gonna put the first scratch on it, it better be me.


In many shops, when the bikes come in from the factory, they are assembled and put on the floor. If a customer wants a test ride, any of the floor bikes are used. Obviously if the bike gets somehow damaged during the test rides, then that's a separate issue, but most bike shops don't have a back room full of unassembled bikes waiting for customers to purchase.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Kerry Irons said:


> In many shops, when the bikes come in from the factory, they are assembled and put on the floor. If a customer wants a test ride, any of the floor bikes are used. Obviously if the bike gets somehow damaged during the test rides, then that's a separate issue, but most bike shops don't have a back room full of unassembled bikes waiting for customers to purchase.


I understand that and have dealt with such shops. But if I were to buy from them, it would be a bike I ordered.

Bottom line, the owner runs the business as they see fit, but I buy on my terms.


----------

